# Lautsprecher, Maus und Tastatur



## Fixbesteck (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

*ich brauche Kaufberatung:*
PC-Lautsprecher
Maus
Tastatur

*Zur Info mein PC Verhalten:*
Ich zocke ganz gerne ab und zu meine Spiele wie Hitman, Splinter Cell, Far Cry oder Battlefield. Ich bin aber kein Hardcore Gamer.
Ich gucke übers Internet Baseball aus den USA und auch sehr oft youtube Onboard-Videos von Auto oder Motorradrennen.
Und ich höre ganz gerne Musik.


*PC-Lautsprecher:*
Meine jetzigen Lautsprecher sind ein 2.1 System von Speedlink SL-8210. Uralt und die Boxen sind auch schon mehrfach vom Tisch gefallen. Durch diese beiden Faktoren neigt sich das Ganze dem Lebensende.
Ich möchte neue Lautsprecher/Boxen mit denen ich die obigen Sachen in guter Qualität erleben kann. Allerdings muß es auch keine Anlage für einen Fachmann sein mit 1000 Einstellmöglichkeiten.
Ein 2.1 System reicht völlig, ich würde sogar ein 2.0 System nehmen, da sich mir bis heute der Sinn dieses Subwoofers nicht erschlossen hat. (Beratung und Belehrung erwünscht)


*Maus:*
Jetzt habe ich eine TRUST Predator Gaming Mouse welche sich auch langsam auflöst.
Die neue Maus sollte ebenfalls eine Gaming Mouse mit Kabel sein in ergonomischem Design.
Wichtig sind mir 2 Tasten am Daumen und das Mausrad sollte auch eine Taste sein. Wechselbare Gewichte wären auch ganz nett.
Beleuchtung und DPI stehen bei mir *nicht* so sehr im Fokus.
Sie muß gut in der Hand liegen und die Gummierung an den Seiten sollte wirklich gut verarbeitet sein. Bei meiner TRUST löst sich das Gummi nämlich und das ist ein no go.


*Tastatur:*
Ich besitze eine normale Windows Tastatur welche auch an sich noch ok ist aber durch mehrere Wutausbrüche auch schon gelitten hat.
Die neue Tastatur sollte auf jeden Fall hohe raus stehende Tasten haben und nicht diese flachen leisen Tasten wie man sie auch von Laptops kennt. Ich möchte spüren und hören, dass ich die Tasten drücke, vor allem beim Numpad.
Es darf gerne ein Gaming Tastatur sein aber *nicht* im ergonomischen Design und sie sollte auch nicht zu sehr überladen sein mit Schnickschnack den man nur als E-Sportler braucht.
*Ganz wichtige Info:* Ich spiele meine Spiele mit den Pfeiltasten und nicht mit WASD.


Was die Preise angeht bin ich flexibel aber es sollte nicht mit einem Wochenende im Bordell konkurieren 


Ich danke euch im Voraus für Eure Mühe.


----------



## Tuetenclown (6. Juni 2015)

Bei Lautsprechern kann ich dir leider nicht helfen (habe selber "nur" ein recht gut erhaltenes Logitech 2.1 System), Mäuse sind auch ein sehr weitreichendes Feld. Dein tatsächliches Budget (eher 50 oder 150€?) grenz da glaube ich erstmal am praktischsten ein, da Du bei vielen Herstellern fündig werden kannst (zB. Logitech G502 Proteus Core; Razer hat sogar einen Mousefinder, Roccat Kone[+] ;...).

Bei der Tastatur kannst Du Dir zuerst die Frage stellen, ob es eine mechanische werden soll, oder Dir eine Rubberdome "reicht"


----------



## Fixbesteck (6. Juni 2015)

*Eine mechanische Tastatur.*

Wie gesagt, Preise im normalen Bereich. Keine Unsummen aber auch kein Billigschrott. Schlagt erst mal vor, ich gucke dann... Ich will euch halt nicht im Denken beschränken.


----------



## Tuetenclown (6. Juni 2015)

Okay, mechanische Tastatur ist ein Hinweis, aber nur zu einer bereits selbst großen Welt  

Fragen die man sich stellen muss:

1. Budget
Es gibt mechanische Tastaturen zwischen 55 - 200€, da muss man schon eine Richtung wissen. Wenn der Preis "egal" ist, entfällt dieser Punkt natürlich 

2. Switches
Mechanische Tastaturen sind mechanisch, weil sie sog. "Switches", also mechanische Schalter pro Taste besitzen, die das Anschlagsignal weitergeben. Das Ganze ist von Tom's Hardware wunderbar erklärt, wobei es hier hauptsächlich um Cherry MX-Switches geht (die allerdings in den meisten mech. Tastaturen auf dem Markt verbaut sind imho). Falls Du damit etwas anfangen kannst, ist natürlich die Hauptfrage: Welche Switches will ich? Diese Frage kannst nur Du Dir beantworten, hier gibt es kein "besser" oder "schlechter", sondern nur Dein eigenes Gefühl. Objektiv werden z.B. schwarze Switches für FPS öfter "empfohlen", ich kenne aber viele die dafür auch blaue oder braune (meine Wenigkeit) verwenden. Falls Du Dir unsicher bist, hilft wie beim Kauf einer Hifi-Anlage nur: probieren. Da das in Blöd-Märkten nur bedingt geht, ist es natürlich, wenn es einem sehr wichtig ist, hilfreich sich ein paar zuschicken zu lassen und auszuprobieren.

3. Layout

Da hast Du ja bereits ein paar Hinweise gegeben. Viele mechanische Tastaturen verzichten auf zuviele Sondertasten, die ja auf unzähligen Rubberdome-Gamertastas zu finden sind, daher ist das glaube ich nicht das Problem. Nur wenn einem wirklich viele Sondertasten wichtig sind, ist hier die Auswahl eher gering. Wenn Dir Beleuchtung wichtig ist, musst Du allerdings anfangen, etwas zu sortieren.




Keyboards, die mir spontan einfallen und grob Deinen Anforderungen entsprechen sind z.B.:

Func KB460 (ca. 90€)
Tesoro Durandal (ab ca. 70€)
Tastaturen von Cherry (z.B. Cherry 3.0; ab 50-60€)
Tastaturen von Ducky (z.B. Shine 3 oder 4, ab 100€)
Tastaturen von WASD (Custom, ab 145$!)
Tastaturen von Corsair (z.B. Corsair Vengeance K70; ab 135€)
Die Steelseries 6Gv2 (ab 75€)
Tastaturen von DASKEYBOARD (z.B. DASKEYBOARD Model S; ab 120€)

Günstigere Mechs gibt es von Tt eSPORTS, z.B. die Poseidon Z (mit Tt Switches, ich glaube die sind ähnlich den Kailh Blue), oder die Meka (Cherry Switches) für um die 60€.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2015)

Fixbesteck schrieb:


> *PC-Lautsprecher:*
> Meine jetzigen Lautsprecher sind ein 2.1 System von Speedlink SL-8210. Uralt und die Boxen sind auch schon mehrfach vom Tisch gefallen. Durch diese beiden Faktoren neigt sich das Ganze dem Lebensende.
> Ich möchte neue Lautsprecher/Boxen mit denen ich die obigen Sachen in guter Qualität erleben kann. Allerdings muß es auch keine Anlage für einen Fachmann sein mit 1000 Einstellmöglichkeiten.
> Ein 2.1 System reicht völlig, ich würde sogar ein 2.0 System nehmen, da sich mir bis heute der Sinn dieses Subwoofers nicht erschlossen hat. (Beratung und Belehrung erwünscht)


 Musik&Soundeffekte machen ganz ohne Bass keinen Spaß, der Bass bringt da schon einiges an Charakter mit rein. Weil wiederum die Mini-Boxen auf nem Schreibtisch, die man in den 90er Jahren (als PC sich so langsam verbreiteten) aus Platzgründen typischerweise hatte, durch ihre kleinen Gehäuse aber kaum Bass entwickeln, haben Hersteller irgendwann den Bass per Subwoofer "nachgeliefert". Dafür hast du - bei ca. gleichem Preis - mit 2.0 den insgesamt viel klareren Klang, und wenn die 2.0er nicht zu klein sind, hast du auch mehr als genug Bass, vor allem wenn du kein Bass-Freak bist. Mit Sub geht der Bass dafür immer in einen noch tieferen Bereich, der bei 2.0 meist fehlt, und oft dominiert der Sub extrem, so dass es ein zwar "reinhauender" Bass ist, aber insgesamt eher ein Bassgewummer und fehlende Sounddetails bei Höhen und Mitten, vor allem wenn man den Vergleich zu nem ordentlichen Sound kennt

Das gilt jetzt für die "normalpreisigen" Boxen bis ca 200-300€. Wenn man wiederum schon passable 2.0er hat, dann KANN man die per Sub noch zusätzlich unterstützen, und je nach Einsatzgebiet kommt erst per Sub noch der richtige Wumms dazu - dann kostet aber allein der Sub 200€ und mehr, damit der eben auch schön sauber spielt und nicht zu sehr dominiert.

Preislich würde ich Dir, wenn Dir das nicht zu viel ist, mind 100€ für 2.0 empfehlen, aber mehr als 200€ muss es nicht sein. Zwischen 100 und 150 wirst du aber einen klaren Unterschied merken, und wer mal ein zB 70€-2.1-Set hatte und dagegen mal ein 150€-2.0 hört, der wird begeistert sein, selbst wenn "untenrum" etwas Druck fehlt. Was für eine Preislage würdest du denn akzeptieren?



> *Maus:*
> Jetzt habe ich eine TRUST Predator Gaming Mouse welche sich auch langsam auflöst.
> Die neue Maus sollte ebenfalls eine Gaming Mouse mit Kabel sein in ergonomischem Design.
> Wichtig sind mir 2 Tasten am Daumen und das Mausrad sollte auch eine Taste sein. Wechselbare Gewichte wären auch ganz nett.
> ...


 ich würde da an Deiner Stelle zwischen 30 und 60 Euro einplanen, ein paar Modelle raussuchen und dann mal in einem Saturn/Mediamarkt probegreifen, denn die "beste" Maus ist Mist, wenn sie für DICH unbequem ist  

Ich hatte mir neulich zB mal diese hier angeschaut, da meine aktuelle Maus so langsam Macken bekommt (Mausrad dreht manchmal zurück) SPEEDLINK BK Decus Gaming Mouse schwarz Gaming Mäuse - Media Markt  und online bekommst du die auch nicht günstiger.  Bei Amazon http://www.amazon.de/Speedlink-Laser-Sensor-programmierbar-interner-DPI-Schalter/dp/B00EOULCI6  is auch ein Bild mit der Software, so dass du da siehst, dass die auch einen Wheel-Button hat, also drückbares Mausrad - das ist für eine "Gamermaus" aber an sich auch selbstverständlich ab ca 30€.


Tastatur: bei ner mechanischen Tastatur zahlst du zwar recht viel, aber dafür kannst du da ganz gezielt die Tastenart aussuchen, und die Tasten bleiben über Millionen Klicks immer gleich - bei den normalen hast du ne "Gummimatte" unter den Tasten, die mit der Zeit halt ihr Konsistenz ändert - dafür ist die Produktion billig.  Bei den mechanischen Tasten:  die MX-Blue klicken deutlich UND man spürt den Punkt, an dem die Taste als "gedrückt" gilt. So eine Tastatur wäre dann für dich wohl passend. Lies auch mal hier 55 Tastaturen für Spieler von 30 bis 170 Euro - Kauftipps und Marktübersicht - Tastaturen: Mechanische Tastaturen  und die folgende Seite, auf der auch eine Tabelle mit den Tastenarten steht. Muss die Tastatur auch beleuchtet sein? Das kostet nämlich ziemlichen Aufpreis...  Das mit den Pfeiltasten spielt ja keine Rolle, denn jede Tastatur hat ja welche. 



PS: "Wie gesagt, Preise im normalen Bereich. Keine Unsummen aber auch kein Billigschrott" => schwer zu beurteilen. Manche finden 100€ für Lautsprecher eine "Unsumme" und nur die unter 20€ "Billigschrott", andere finden Lautsprecher unter 200€ "Billigschrott" und erst 2000€ "Unsummen"   oder bei Mäusen 50€ "billig" und ersz 150€ teuer


----------



## Denis10 (7. Juni 2015)

Sorry wenn ich da meine Frage auch dazu stelle, aber es passt gerade dazu:

Ich verwende seit Ewigkeiten am PC diese Boxen: http://www.amazon.de/Quadral-SAM-46-grey-PC-Lautsprecher/dp/B00007MC5D

Und ich habe mich nie darüber informiert, was seither soundmäßig so alles möglich ist. In den letzten 20 Jahren hat sich doch qualitätsmäßig bestimmt nicht viel geändert bei Soundboxen, oder? Oder anders gefragt, würde ich da einen Unterschied merken zu neuen 2.1 System im Bereich bis 150 odermax 200 Euro?


----------



## Fixbesteck (7. Juni 2015)

Ok, die Speedlink Mouse gefällt mir. Thema geklärt! 

Bei den Boxen hatte ich an sowas hier gedacht
http://www.amazon.de/Creative-GigaW...3685181&sr=1-1&keywords=creative+lautsprecher
Es gibt da auch noch ne Version namens T40 die etwas teurer sind.
Was haltest ihr davon? Kann man die Nehmen?


Und bei der Tastatur möchte ich eine mechanische ohne Beleuchtung
http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-Skill...5&sr=1-1&keywords=mechanische+gaming+tastatur
Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Tuetenclown (7. Juni 2015)

Fixbesteck schrieb:


> Und bei der Tastatur möchte ich eine mechanische ohne Beleuchtung
> Sharkoon Skiller Gaming Tastatur schwarz: Amazon.de: Games
> Was sagt ihr dazu?



die ist *nicht *mechanisch 




Denis10 schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich da meine Frage auch dazu stelle, aber es passt gerade dazu:
> 
> Ich verwende seit Ewigkeiten am PC diese Boxen: http://www.amazon.de/Quadral-SAM-46-grey-PC-Lautsprecher/dp/B00007MC5D
> 
> Und ich habe mich nie darüber informiert, was seither soundmäßig so alles möglich ist. In den letzten 20 Jahren hat sich doch qualitätsmäßig bestimmt nicht viel geändert bei Soundboxen, oder? Oder anders gefragt, würde ich da einen Unterschied merken zu neuen 2.1 System im Bereich bis 150 odermax 200 Euro?



Also 150 - 200€ für ein "reguläres" PC-Setup erscheint mir reichlich viel, zumal Du - wenn du was an Sound rausholen möchtest - da am Besten noch eine Soundkarte bräuchtest imho. Ich bin kein Experte auf dem Gebiet, aber einfach nur zuviel Geld ausgeben bringt da nichts. Kommt auch darauf an, was du für Erwartungen und Ansprüche hast... wenn dir dein Sound gefällt / reicht, bringts nichts. Ansonsten würde ich mich bei Soundkarten umschauen und in die Kaufempfehlung hier im Forum oder aber im PCGH, Hardwareluxx oder Hifi-Forum schauen...


----------



## Fixbesteck (7. Juni 2015)

Orrr ich hasse Amazon. Ich habe extra mechanische Tastatur eingegeben... Drecksseite...


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2015)

Die Creative sind für den Preis okay. Die kannst Du nehmen.


@Denis: wir teuer waren die alten Boxen denn damals? Du bekommst inzwischen halt viel mehr Auswahl bei 2.0 und 2.1 für PCs, und auch weil fast jeder nen PC hat, kann es gut sein, dass du für zb 150€ heute doch was besseres bekommst als vor 20 Jahren.


----------



## Denis10 (7. Juni 2015)

Das weiss ich leider nicht mehr so genau, was die gekostet hatten,  ich weiss nur noch, dass die nicht billig waren.


----------



## Fixbesteck (10. Juni 2015)

Ok, Lautsprecher und Maus sind geklärt, bleibt die Tastatur.

Wie sieht es mit der aus?
http://www.amazon.de/Roccat-Advance...8-2&keywords=gaming+tastatur+ohne+beleuchtung


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2015)

Siehe die Links zu mechnischen Tastaturen: die hat MX Black-Tasten, die haben KEIN Feedback und KEIN Klicken - du wolltest aber ja beides, dann musst du eine mit MX Blue nehmen. 

Um die 100€  gäb es zB diese https://www.alternate.de/CM-Storm/T...ct/1110929?campaign=Tastatur/CM+Storm/1110929  oder http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00N2NFWKK  oder sogar nur 80€ http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0093XDICM


----------



## Tuetenclown (11. Juni 2015)

alternativ ohne viel schnörkel auch noch die: Func KB-460 MX Blue USB Deutsch schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks , kann ich grundsätzlich (aus erfahrung) empfehlen (habe sie mit browns). die qpad finde ich aber auch sehr ansprechend.


----------



## Fixbesteck (11. Juni 2015)

Ohh man ey, Tastaturen sind ja echt ne Wissenschaft für sich. Und ich dachte die Lautsprecher wären das Schwierige...
Aber ich werd wohl die Logitech nehmen.


----------

